

YouTube serves up a million page views every 90 seconds - yarapavan
http://youtube-global.blogspot.com/2009/10/y000000000utube.html

======
yarapavan
NYT article on the same - "YouTube: We’re Bigger Than You Thought"

Link: [http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/10/09/youtube-were-
bigger...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/10/09/youtube-were-bigger-than-
you-thought/)

